# Simply Nourish Dog Food



## Kris

I just saw a new brand of food at Petsmart, called Simply Nourish and I was hoping you could provide some information and a review about the brand.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Unosmom

INGREDIENTS:

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Brown Rice Flour, Tomato Pomace, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Chicory Root, Dried Carrots, Dried Spinach, Dried Sweet Potato, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Blueberries, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride.


Not bad, it just looks like a million of other grain inclusive brands out there, nothing particularly special about it, but I'm glad petsmart is expanding their natural line, so hopefully more people will be inclined to switch from pedigree or some other crud.


----------



## Kris

I used to feed my service dog blue buffalo, but he doesnt like the LifeSource bits and leaves them all over the floor, so I wanted to find something to switch to a brand that he wouldnt leave half of all over the floor, so I was wondering how you would say this brand stacks up against blue buffalo?

I too am glad to see them expand their natural line and was really happy to hear that Petco now only carries all natural dog food, unless I misunderstood what I heard, but I have my own small business making homemade dog treats and I tell everybody I meet that an excellent diet is the cheapest and best form of veterinary care.


----------



## Serendipity

It looks like an average food (a bit grain heavy), not bad, but not stellar either. However, I'm also glad to see Petsmart expand it's natural line and it seems very similar to grain inclusive Blue Buffalo. 

Petco still carries plenty of brands filled with artificial preservatives and dyes. I doubt that will ever stop.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Serendipity said:


> It looks like an average food (a bit grain heavy), not bad, but not stellar either. However, I'm also glad to see Petsmart expand it's natural line and it seems very similar to grain inclusive Blue Buffalo.
> 
> Petco still carries plenty of brands filled with artificial preservatives and dyes. I doubt that will ever stop.


Yep my thought exactly!:biggrin1: There are better out there, but Im glad to see that PS has added another natural line!


----------



## RickMc

Kris said:


> I just saw a new brand of food at Petsmart, called Simply Nourish and I was hoping you could provide some information and a review about the brand.
> 
> Thank you very much!


You didn't specify whether you were asking about their dry or canned food. The reply you got previously from Unosmom was right on the money for their dry food. What's interesting is that Simply Nourish's canned food is significantly better in quality and contains no grains. The protein content is quite high. I use this as one of the canned foods that I mix into my Cairn Terrier's meals and am very happy with it.


----------



## 3Musketeers

Brands comparable to Blue (without the bits):

Merrick, Wellness, Pinnacle, Solid Gold, Holistic Selects, Innova. These are all usually found in the big-box stores.
Nourish looks good too, comparable to Blue. The only exception is I'd rather see an animal-based fat instead of Canola Oil, I believe most of Merrick's formulas use chicken/beef/pork fat.


----------



## chowder

Kris said:


> I used to feed my service dog blue buffalo, but he doesnt like the LifeSource bits and leaves them all over the floor, so I wanted to find something to switch to a brand that he wouldnt leave half of all over the floor?


Ha! I got a sample of that once and my dogs also left those LifeSource bits all over the floor. Even the big dogs could find all those tiny bits and spit them out! I have no idea what is in them, but dogs sure hate them!


----------



## 3Musketeers

I believe the bits, are supposed to be veggies/fruits, cold pressed to preserve the vitamins and antioxidants, while they make a good selling point, dogs probably don't get much out of them anyways (seeing they are carnivores). That's probably why they tend not to like them either, no MEAT in those tiny bits, it's all in the regular kibble. IMO they should add something like liver to the bits.


----------



## Caty M

I don't mean to be argumentative but what exactly is 'natural' about this kibble? When saying Petco is expanding their natural line.

It looks grain heavy and to me, grains aren't natural!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Unosmom said:


> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Brown Rice Flour, Tomato Pomace, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Chicory Root, Dried Carrots, Dried Spinach, Dried Sweet Potato, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Blueberries, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride.
> 
> 
> Not bad, it just looks like a million of other grain inclusive brands out there, nothing particularly special about it, but I'm glad petsmart is expanding their natural line, so hopefully more people will be inclined to switch from pedigree or some other crud.


the real question is how much does it cost? it seems to be on the nutro/4 health level.
a lot of foods of this quality are priced high enough where you can find the same quality for lower, or better quality for the same price.
not the best food around, but better than a good majority of other options.
put it this way....a dog food enthusiast would never feed this to their dog, but someone who wants something that is the best of the best in the grocery store would do well to give this.


----------



## Tish

I recently switched my three Beagles to this food. They previously ate Nature's Recipe. I have noticed that their coats are softer and the kibble is smaller than their previous food. I searched around for a food for awhile before settling on this one. So far my dogs love it.


----------



## pgiven

FYI: Their canned food is made in Thailand. Not sure about their dry food.


----------



## Tish

I'm taking back my support for this food. This morning I found weevels in their food. I had just purchased it a couple of days ago and was transferring it to a food container.


----------



## DaViking

Tish said:


> I'm taking back my support for this food. This morning I found weevels in their food. I had just purchased it a couple of days ago and was transferring it to a food container.


Poor quality control. Sounds just like another run of the mill (literally) food designed to make as much money as possible with little to no consideration for anything else. How much does this food cost?


----------



## Tish

DaViking said:


> Poor quality control. Sounds just like another run of the mill (literally) food designed to make as much money as possible with little to no consideration for anything else. How much does this food cost?


It was about $40-$45 for a 30 pound bag of food.


----------



## Huginn

DaViking said:


> Poor quality control. Sounds just like another run of the mill (literally) food designed to make as much money as possible with little to no consideration for anything else. How much does this food cost?


I just wanted to add that this is of course due to their company owner. PetsMart proudly boasts the ownership of this company. If anyone here works in the corporate level, I could lose my job, but! this is a PETSMART COMPANY PRODUCT, yes it is "decent" quality, of course better than beneful, similar in price. Great choice, authority and simply nourish are all PM products  that is why they are so cheap, they don't advertise and the company still makes bank.


----------



## DaViking

Huginn said:


> I just wanted to add that this is of course due to their company owner. PetsMart proudly boasts the ownership of this company. If anyone here works in the corporate level, I could lose my job, but! this is a PETSMART COMPANY PRODUCT, yes it is "decent" quality, of course better than beneful, similar in price. Great choice, authority and simply nourish are all PM products  that is why they are so cheap, they don't advertise and the company still makes bank.


All things considered I don't think this is so cheap, and certainly not good value. In this price range there are many way better options. You can get Fromm Gold for the same price. In Canada you can get Nutreco Lifetime 33lbs for $33. When these companies makes money it tells me that this PS food is way overpriced.

lol, hope you don't get fired :smile:


----------



## Micd

*Simply Nourish question*

Does anybody know if "Simply Nourish" brand is manufactured in the USA? The package doesn't state this information and doesn't list a website either (only has a number to call and address to write).

Secondly, I don't understand what comprises a "grain heavy" formula? I feed my dog Simply Nourish "Sweet Potato & Salmon Recipe" which doesn't sound grain heavy to me. Ingredients listed are: Dried Sweet Potato, Salmon Meal, Salmon, Tomato Pomace, Flaxseed, Caola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Dried Carrots, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, erric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium iodate, Sodium Selenite), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbl-polyphosphate, Niaci, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Choline Chloride. Calorie content is 3,480 kcal/kg (calculated). 

The front package states the the Sweet Potato & Salmon Recipe is a "Limited Ingredient Diet" line of Simply Nourish (dry) Dog Food. It states: "Carefully sourced complete & balanced limited ingredients for dogs with unique dietary needs." And that, it is! 

This is an excellent product for dogs who are sensitive or allergic to poultry or chicken. It is poultry-free (according to the labeled ingredients) and one of the few that are.

PS Cost is rather pricey. I paid $26.99 for an 11 lb. bag.


----------



## xellil

Micd said:


> The front package states the the Sweet Potato & Salmon Recipe is a "Limited Ingredient Diet" line of Simply Nourish (dry) Dog Food. It states: "Carefully sourced complete & balanced limited ingredients for dogs with unique dietary needs." And that, it is!


you should never, ever pay attention to that stuff. It is perfectly legal for dog food companies to make outrageous claims on the packaging aren't even true. For example - carefully sourced. What does that mean? Sounds good? Ask them exactly what they mean by that. "complete and balanced" means nothing other than they've met the pathetic requirements of AAFCO.

Dried sweet potato is the first ingredient, meaning there is more of that than anything else. Dogs don't need sweet potatoes. They need meat. It may not be grains, but is it really good to have a food that's got so much potato in it?

Etc. etc.

Many dog foods are poultry free. Lamb and rice, salmon, bison, the list is very long. It's not hard to get a dog food with no chicken in it.


----------



## Micd

xellil said:


> you should never, ever pay attention to that stuff. It is perfectly legal for dog food companies to make outrageous claims on the packaging aren't even true. For example - carefully sourced. What does that mean? Sounds good? Ask them exactly what they mean by that. "complete and balanced" means nothing other than they've met the pathetic requirements of AAFCO.
> 
> Dried sweet potato is the first ingredient, meaning there is more of that than anything else. Dogs don't need sweet potatoes. They need meat. It may not be grains, but is it really good to have a food that's got so much potato in it?
> 
> Etc. etc.
> 
> Many dog foods are poultry free. Lamb and rice, salmon, bison, the list is very long. It's not hard to get a dog food with no chicken in it.


Thank you for your quick reply :tea: If you can, please list some of the brands you know of without poultry in their ingredients because I have found less than a handful. Some say "lamb" or "beef" or "salmon" but when I read the list of ingredients (the itty-bitty print), there it is. Always some kind of poultry or chicken ingredient. I have had a ruff (no pun intended, haha) time finding a dog food brand (even treats) without chicken or poultry in it. Here are the only ones I can find. I usually shop at PetSmart or one of the major pet stores and also have a local feed store that sometimes can order or get in certain brands for the asking.

Nature's Recipe "Vegetarian" both in the dry & canned dog food. Most reasonably priced but least liked by my dog (& his breath stank)
Blue Buffalo but only the canned "Backyard Barbecue" recipe @ $2.59/can (kind of steep!) didn't contain chicken or poultry.
Simply Nourish but only the sweet potato/salmon recipe.
And treats include: Blue Health Bars Baked with Fish & Sweet Potato.
Pet Botanics Beef & Brown Rice or Bacon & Brown Rice Training Rewards
Canyon Creek Ranch Homestyle HAM slices (like a jerky)
Sergeant's PurLuvTreats but only the Fish Recipe Sticks
Precision Pet Products Spinz chew toy
Mrs. Beaster's Biskits, Canine Grain-Free Bison treats
Denta Clean Puppamints
and there were a couple other "treats" that didn't contain chicken or poultry products (not even egg or broth). So I guess my dog is all set when it comes to treats. The food, though, is hard to find. 

If you can check the ingredients on the brands you see and let me know, I'd appreciate it. Thanks again! It's my first time here and this seems like a very helpful forum.


----------



## Micd

*poultry-free products and Simply Nourish*

Thank you for your quick reply. I thought the same thing about the "sweet potatoes" which seems to be the replacement for the grains & corn in many brands and recipes. I have found several brands that are poultry-free but the selection is few and far between. Most will say "beef," "lamb," "salmon," etc. but when you read the individual "List of Ingredients," there it is! There's always some form of poultry or chicken in the ingredients such as "poultry-by-products, chicken broth, eggs...and so on." If you can check the ingredient lists on the brands you see and let me know if you find any without poultry or chicken, I would appreciate it. I have access to the 2 major pet store chains as well as a couple local farm &/or feed stores which often carry different brands. The ones I have found include:

Blue Buffalo but only the canned "Backyard BBQ" recipe.
Nature's Recipe "Vegetarian" formula (both dry and canned)
and now, the Simply Nourish but only the Sweet Potato & Salmon Recipe.

Treats without chicken or poultry which I've found include:

Mrs. Beaster's Biskits: Canine/Grain-Free Bison Dog Treats
DentaClean Puppamints
Blue Health Bars - Fish & Sweet Potato recipe only
Pet Botanics - Bacon & and Beef & Brown Rice Mini Training Rewards
Canyon Creek Ranch - Homestyle Ham slices (like a jerky)
Sergeant's PurLuv Fish Recipe Sticks

It's my first time here and this looks like a very helpful forum. Thanks again.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Micd said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. I thought the same thing about the "sweet potatoes" which seems to be the replacement for the grains & corn in many brands and recipes. I have found several brands that are poultry-free but the selection is few and far between. Most will say "beef," "lamb," "salmon," etc. but when you read the individual "List of Ingredients," there it is! There's always some form of poultry or chicken in the ingredients such as "poultry-by-products, chicken broth, eggs...and so on." If you can check the ingredient lists on the brands you see and let me know if you find any without poultry or chicken, I would appreciate it. I have access to the 2 major pet store chains as well as a couple local farm &/or feed stores which often carry different brands. The ones I have found include:
> 
> Blue Buffalo but only the canned "Backyard BBQ" recipe.
> Nature's Recipe "Vegetarian" formula (both dry and canned)
> and now, the Simply Nourish but only the Sweet Potato & Salmon Recipe.
> 
> Treats without chicken or poultry which I've found include:
> 
> Mrs. Beaster's Biskits: Canine/Grain-Free Bison Dog Treats
> DentaClean Puppamints
> Blue Health Bars - Fish & Sweet Potato recipe only
> Pet Botanics - Bacon & and Beef & Brown Rice Mini Training Rewards
> Canyon Creek Ranch - Homestyle Ham slices (like a jerky)
> Sergeant's PurLuv Fish Recipe Sticks
> 
> It's my first time here and this looks like a very helpful forum. Thanks again.


Taste of the Wild has 2 different formulas that dont have any form of chicken in them, both Pacific Stream(their fish based one) and Sierra Mountain(their lamb based one,) Acana's Ranchlands and Pacifica(2 from their grain free line) are also both chicken/egg/poultry free, as are Canidae's pureSea and pureLand(2 from their grain free line.) I have 2 dogs(one who I once fed processed food to)who are HORRIDLY allergic to chicken....and there are MANY foods that are chicken free...and MANY of them are FAR better then that current food.


----------



## xellil

Micd said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. I thought the same thing about the "sweet potatoes" which seems to be the replacement for the grains & corn in many brands and recipes. I have found several brands that are poultry-free but the selection is few and far between. Most will say "beef," "lamb," "salmon," etc. but when you read the individual "List of Ingredients," there it is! There's always some form of poultry or chicken in the ingredients such as "poultry-by-products, chicken broth, eggs...and so on." If you can check the ingredient lists on the brands you see and let me know if you find any without poultry or chicken, I would appreciate it. I have access to the 2 major pet store chains as well as a couple local farm &/or feed stores which often carry different brands. The ones I have found include:
> 
> Blue Buffalo but only the canned "Backyard BBQ" recipe.
> Nature's Recipe "Vegetarian" formula (both dry and canned)
> and now, the Simply Nourish but only the Sweet Potato & Salmon Recipe.
> 
> Treats without chicken or poultry which I've found include:
> 
> Mrs. Beaster's Biskits: Canine/Grain-Free Bison Dog Treats
> DentaClean Puppamints
> Blue Health Bars - Fish & Sweet Potato recipe only
> Pet Botanics - Bacon & and Beef & Brown Rice Mini Training Rewards
> Canyon Creek Ranch - Homestyle Ham slices (like a jerky)
> Sergeant's PurLuv Fish Recipe Sticks
> s i
> It's my first time here and this looks like a very helpful forum. Thanks again.


You are right and I am wrong - when you include eggs (which yes is a poultry product!) i bet it is hard to find.

And in fact, the last dry food I fed Rebel before we went on raw food was making his ears horribly infected, and it was some kind of non-chicken thing. But when you looked way down on the list, it was there. And i didn't notice it for a long time. he is allergic to processed chicken.


----------



## D. Roddington

I've been feeding Simply Nourish Puppy since it was recommended to me by a Petsmart employee shortly after the arrival of our precious who is now 5 months. Yes, what exactly does carefully sourced mean? I can find no explanation anywhere exactly what the source of this carefully sourced product is. Also, ingredient #2 is chicken meal. I have processed many chickens, and can only surmise that "meal" is ground up trimmings, skin, feathers, feet, lymph nodes, lungs, gall bladders and anything else people wont pay for. I don't judge this inherently as dogs would eat these things along with the rest of the bird if they were to kill and eat it on their own. However ingredient #2 is pretty high on the list for unmentionables. Not especially cheap at $25 for 15 lbs. I started feeding this because I thought it was a high quality food, and it seems to be doing ok, digestive, allergy, and coat all are fine. I was hoping for better than OK. Please community, do tell, if not Simply Nourish, then what? It seems to be at the top end of what's at the pet store. What is a truly good food to feed? And no, I will not become personal chef to my dog, so dry will have to do.


----------



## mshurm

I too found bugs and trash throughout an entire bag of Simply Nourish when I transferred it to a food container the same day I purchased it. This was only the second bag of Simply Nourish I have ever bought. Now I need to find a new food to change to.


----------



## Huginn

Just out of curiosity have you guys reported it when you found bugs in the food? Since my job is always trying to get me to push this food, and I really don't want to, I am really curious how often this has happened and if it has been reported to the company. I'm also curious if this is something at the manufacturers level or the store level, I know occasionally our wild bird food will get bugs in it if there is a hole in the bag, but I check my department for holes in bags every night when I face and we have the Orkin guy in every week to replace our mite deterrents and check the mouse traps. In any case, I am wondering where the quality control is lacking.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

D. Roddington said:


> I've been feeding Simply Nourish Puppy since it was recommended to me by a Petsmart employee shortly after the arrival of our precious who is now 5 months. Yes, what exactly does carefully sourced mean? I can find no explanation anywhere exactly what the source of this carefully sourced product is. Also, ingredient #2 is chicken meal. I have processed many chickens, and can only surmise that "meal" is ground up trimmings, skin, feathers, feet, lymph nodes, lungs, gall bladders and anything else people wont pay for. I don't judge this inherently as dogs would eat these things along with the rest of the bird if they were to kill and eat it on their own. However ingredient #2 is pretty high on the list for unmentionables. Not especially cheap at $25 for 15 lbs. I started feeding this because I thought it was a high quality food, and it seems to be doing ok, digestive, allergy, and coat all are fine. I was hoping for better than OK. Please community, do tell, if not Simply Nourish, then what? It seems to be at the top end of what's at the pet store. What is a truly good food to feed? And no, I will not become personal chef to my dog, so dry will have to do.


From Petsmart I see Castor and Pollux and Innova, Wellness CORE. Those are choices I would feed if I could only buy at Petsmart.


----------



## D. Roddington

lovemydogsalways said:


> From Petsmart I see Castor and Pollux and Innova, Wellness CORE. Those are choices I would feed if I could only buy at Petsmart.


All of these have chicken meal listed prominently amongst the ingredients, which make them relatively equivalent to Simply Nourish in my book. According to Wikipedia, chicken meal does not contain organs or entrails, though it does contain sick, dead, and dying chickens which then have the bacteria and pathogens boiled away. It has an extremely high protein content which I'm sure is why it's in every kind of puppy food I can find. My deceased German Shepherd was practically immune to antibiotics by the end of his life, which I attribute to his lifelong consumption of industrially raised poultry products in his food. This became evident when he was 10, and had an infection on his lip which took 4 cephalexin per day for over 100 days to finally cure. Hoping not to repeat this. Maybe I WILL have to become my dog's personal chef...


----------



## Unosmom

Chicken meal is basically bone with meat attached, it doesent contain any entrails or organs, it shouldnt contain any diseased parts, but this may vary based on a company. Most reputable companies use some form of meat meal, as long as its named meal like chicken, lamb, salmon meal, etc and not generic like meat and bone meal, its perfectly fine to feed.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

D. Roddington said:


> All of these have chicken meal listed prominently amongst the ingredients, which make them relatively equivalent to Simply Nourish in my book. According to Wikipedia, chicken meal does not contain organs or entrails, though it does contain sick, dead, and dying chickens which then have the bacteria and pathogens boiled away. It has an extremely high protein content which I'm sure is why it's in every kind of puppy food I can find. My deceased German Shepherd was practically immune to antibiotics by the end of his life, which I attribute to his lifelong consumption of industrially raised poultry products in his food. This became evident when he was 10, and had an infection on his lip which took 4 cephalexin per day for over 100 days to finally cure. Hoping not to repeat this. Maybe I WILL have to become my dog's personal chef...


This is why you shouldn't always trust Wikipedia...and heck if you do become your dogs own personal chef he'd be eating A LOT better!


----------



## doggiedad

grains are natural unless they're GMO'ed.



Caty M said:


> I don't mean to be argumentative but what exactly is 'natural' about this kibble? When saying Petco is expanding their natural line.
> 
> It looks grain heavy and to me,
> 
> >>>>> grains aren't natural! <<<<<


----------



## Mkgarcia

*Simply Nourish*

Thanks for all the good information regarding this food. I was researching it in hopes of finding a quality food that my 7 month old lab will actually eat. I started him on Taste of the Wild (both puppy formulas) and he did great for about 6 weeks then wouldn't touch it. I have tried Solid Gold Wolf Cub, Blue Longevity, Grandma Maes Country Naturals, Wellness (he wouldn't eat at all),Natural Balance fish & sweet potato & Nature's Recipe (he liked it but I took it back because it had menadione in it). I am now having to mix canned in his dry to get him to eat at all. I'm not opposed to canned but with 8 dogs & 7 cats it causes a feeding frenzy I can't afford. Please help! I'm open to just about anything other than canned or raw. Does anyone have info on Back to Basics? That's the next brand I'm going to research. Thanks


----------



## kaliberknl

You might want to try Acana...my setters love Champion products...no synthetic selenium or vitamin K. Just know dogs often have gas and soft stools when first transitioning. Mine are eating Orijen and Acana Pacifica but the duck and ranchlands also seem popular.


----------



## Mkgarcia

Thanks for your advice. I have looked at both of those, my problem is its not available anywhere near me. I'd prefer to not have to order food if at all possible. I'm heading to the pet store now to buy Canidae PureSea. It's a grain free formula and I found a lot of positive reviews on it. I've had problems finding the right dog food for dogs due to allergies but never because my dog won't eat anything!! He has never had table scraps so I don't know why he is so finicky!!


----------



## kaliberknl

Are you aware that Canidae is made by Diamond? Please google Canidae recall and class action suits...


----------



## AveryandAudrey

It looks like a decent food. Beter than a lot of other stuff sold at petsmart. I would see blue buffalo wilderness is better as its grain free. I have a service dog too by the way


----------



## PDXdogmom

Canidae is in the process of starting to manufacture their own food at a new plant for them in Texas. This was already in the works before the Diamond recall. They should be up to full production speed soon.

You could also take a look at NutriSource. It is a good value and made by a family-owned company in Minnesota.


----------



## Roger Biduk

Unosmom said:


> INGREDIENTS:
> 
> Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Brown Rice Flour, Tomato Pomace, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Chicory Root, Dried Carrots, Dried Spinach, Dried Sweet Potato, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Blueberries, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride.
> 
> 
> Not bad, it just looks like a million of other grain inclusive brands out there, nothing particularly special about it, but I'm glad petsmart is expanding their natural line, so hopefully more people will be inclined to switch from pedigree or some other crud.


Hello Unosmom,

You're right, it's not bad but not close to being good whatsoever.. I wouldn't recommend it to clients or feed it to my dogs.

Chicken has to be ignored as the first ingredient. Chicken is 75.6% water and moves back to about the fifth ingredient once the water is evaporated during processing. 
At least they have a "meal" as the second ingredient which moves up to the first spot followed by nothing but really bad ingredients, grains.

Grains now make up 75% of the first four ingredients...! 
Grains are among the cheapest and worst ingredients in cat/dog foods and and responsible for most if not all of the degenerative illness and disease that pet owners pay thousands of dollars to cure. We're talking fungus and mold-quality, not fit for human consumption grains here.

A balanced, enzyme-rich raw meat diet is always best followed by freeze-dried raw, canned grain-free low starch with the same type of kibble last.

Plus, the fact that Simply Nourish is "exclusively sold at PetSmart" tells me it's their cheap private label.

One thing that you did mention that was extremely important is that "hopefully more people will be inclined to switch from pedigree or some other crud".
That other "crud" being Iams, Eukanuba, Pedigree. Royal Canin, Ol' Roy, Science Diet, Hill's Prescription Diet and any pet foods that contain grains and most of the veterinarian recommended brands. Grain-free is a must.

You said it "just looks like a million of other grain inclusive brands out there, nothing particularly special about it,", sums it up nicely.
Bon chance, Roger Biduk


----------



## Roger Biduk

doggiedad said:


> grains are natural unless they're GMO'ed.


Natural or not, grains have never been, are not now and will never, ever be part of a natural diet for a carnivore (dog) or obligate carnivore (cat).
Grains are responsible for most if not all of the degenerative illnesses and diseases in cats/dogs and must be avoided.


----------



## Roger Biduk

Kris said:


> I just saw a new brand of food at Petsmart, called Simply Nourish and I was hoping you could provide some information and a review about the brand.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Hello Kris,

See the answer I posted for Unosmom on this thread to answer your question
Petsmart shouldn't be the place to go for pet food.

What city do you live in or near? 
I can recommend good places to go for quality pet foods.
Bon chance, Roger Biduk


----------



## monster'sdad

Roger is this your website?

Cancer Causing Preservatives in Pet Foods


----------



## Roger Biduk

PDXdogmom said:


> Canidae is in the process of starting to manufacture their own food at a new plant for them in Texas. This was already in the works before the Diamond recall. They should be up to full production speed soon.
> 
> You could also take a look at NutriSource. It is a good value and made by a family-owned company in Minnesota.



Hello PDXdogmom,

Actually _NutriSource_ is a brand to avoid and I'd never recommend it to clients or fed to my dogs.
People simply don't now how to read the labeled ingredients and what they really mean.

Looking at the ingredients of their "Super Performance Chicken and Rice" theirs many to avoid and it's not so "Super".
Chicken meal, chicken, brown rice, natural turkey and chicken flavor, white rice, fish meal (a source of fish oil), oatmeal, flax seed, beet pulp-dried, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), sunflower oil, dried egg product,

With *chicken* being 75.6% water, it moves way back in the ingredient list after the water is evaporated during processing.

*Grains* are ingredients that will eventually cause great harm to both cat/dogs. Not for consumption for carnivores and obligate carnivores.

Having "*natural turkey and chicken flavor*" is very worrisome. Not only is it an ingredient that no one knows what it is, it's usually way down the ingredient list and not as a third ingredient. The first four or five ingredients should always be a named fish/meat ingredient such as what Origen has.

*Fish meal* is a generic product name, usually waste not fit for human consumption. Often from from rancid fish with high mercury content. Made from unspecified parts of unspecified fish. The origin of the fish are definitely suspect, as they aren’t named. If the manufacturers wanted you to know what the sources were, they’d name them.
According to Coast Guard and Homeland Security law: "At the time of production of the material, it must be treated with at least 400 ppm antioxidant (ethoxyquin); in the case where the material contains more than 12 percent fat by weight, it must be treated with at least 1000 ppm antioxidant (ethoxyquin) at the time production."
Ethoxyquin is a know carcinogen, made by _Monsanto_ and *MUST* be avoided.

*Beet Pulp* s a waste product, pure junk. Cheap filler/fiber that causes sugar rush/addiction to food, hyperactivity, allergies and can lead to numerous illnesses and diseases.
Sugar in beet pulp causes diabetes, hypoglycemia, weight gain, nervousness and fearful behavior, cataracts, ill health in general and a host of other symptoms and diseases. It triggers seizures, skin problems such as itching and excessive shedding, ear and eye infections and causes irritable bowel problems.
Beet pulp is known to be an artificial stool hardener. This is dangerous because when the stool remains in the colon too long, it exudes toxins into the blood stream, which could lead to a variety of short term (E.Coli) or long term health problems.

Dried egg product is a waste product, pure junk. Cheap source of protein, waste product of the egg industry, can contain undeveloped and diseased eggs, floor sweepings, etc. Not fit for human consumption.
Pet foods containing quality ingredients never, ever use dried egg product in any of their foods. They only uses fresh, whole eggs.

As far as being a "good value", it may be cheap (I don't know) but won't be in the long term.

You will never, ever find the above ingredients in high quality commercially available pet foods, nor will you ever find it in healthy recipes for homemade pet meals. Where you’ll find it are in very affordable, highly processed, very low-quality pet foods.
Bon chance, Roger Biduk


----------



## RLBsoton

Roger,

You have some pretty strong opinions about dog food. Mind sharing your background?

The reason I ask is they differ from those I'm seeing on The Dog Food Advisor. Simply Nourish is rated a 4-star food there.


----------



## LeonilCraig

I let my dog tried Simply Nourish but she prefers Blue Buffalo more.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

Micd said:


> Thank you for your quick reply :tea: If you can, please list some of the brands you know of without poultry in their ingredients because I have found less than a handful. Some say "lamb" or "beef" or "salmon" but when I read the list of ingredients (the itty-bitty print), there it is. Always some kind of poultry or chicken ingredient. I have had a ruff (no pun intended, haha) time finding a dog food brand (even treats) without chicken or poultry in it. Here are the only ones I can find. I usually shop at PetSmart or one of the major pet stores and also have a local feed store that sometimes can order or get in certain brands for the asking.
> 
> Nature's Recipe "Vegetarian" both in the dry & canned dog food. Most reasonably priced but least liked by my dog (& his breath stank)
> Blue Buffalo but only the canned "Backyard Barbecue" recipe @ $2.59/can (kind of steep!) didn't contain chicken or poultry.
> Simply Nourish but only the sweet potato/salmon recipe.
> And treats include: Blue Health Bars Baked with Fish & Sweet Potato.
> Pet Botanics Beef & Brown Rice or Bacon & Brown Rice Training Rewards
> Canyon Creek Ranch Homestyle HAM slices (like a jerky)
> Sergeant's PurLuvTreats but only the Fish Recipe Sticks
> Precision Pet Products Spinz chew toy
> Mrs. Beaster's Biskits, Canine Grain-Free Bison treats
> Denta Clean Puppamints
> and there were a couple other "treats" that didn't contain chicken or poultry products (not even egg or broth). So I guess my dog is all set when it comes to treats. The food, though, is hard to find.
> 
> If you can check the ingredients on the brands you see and let me know, I'd appreciate it. Thanks again! It's my first time here and this seems like a very helpful forum.


Natural Balance, the venison and the bison and the rabbit have no poultry. But also are super bland.


----------

